# Male Makonde Yellow Black Fin



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

just messing around with my camera on a new fish. he's so cool looking!





































let me know what you all think!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice, I remember when mine was that small.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

hes gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, hes the alpha-male of the tank. Hes so much larger than the rest of the guys and hes so peaceful and laid back. You got a good looking Makonde, he'll just keep getting better looking over time. :thumb:

I like the rock work in your tank, it looks cool with the background.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Thanks, hes the alpha-male of the tank. Hes so much larger than the rest of the guys and hes so peaceful and laid back. You got a good looking Makonde, he'll just keep getting better looking over time. :thumb:
> 
> I like the rock work in your tank, it looks cool with the background.


thank you, i appreciate it, your tank looks awesome too! i wish i had more money, i would love to have a 100+ gallon tank, and a 3D background, but with a baby due next month, i don't think thats going to happen. i also got some sulfur heads, a german red, some benga yellow's, and a few dragons bloods, the makonde is just the largest and most colorful of the new bunch!

next, i just really want some tangerine tigers!! i haven't been able to find any..


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

Are these the placidochromis variety?

Nice fish .

-Garrett


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

malawi_luver said:


> Are these the placidochromis variety?


Yes.

:fish:


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

My male makonde has alot more yellow on the side of the body and in the fins and the head is more of a lavender/blue color.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you have a picture? opcorn:


----------



## zuke2k (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet fish :]


----------



## Kevinthecichlidlover (May 30, 2010)

I have gotton a Makonde Yellow Blackfin trio all about 3 inches and they are in a 36 gallon acrylic bowfront for breeding and they look awesome! Also are these rare? Cause i have never really seen them before. I love mine and the male is incredible and the females actually have color themselves. Thanks! Im glad someone else gets to enjoy these superb cichlids :thumb:


----------

